# Monarch Cyclops



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

Monarch announced on their Facebook page there're going ahead with their Cyclops model in styrene!!! Love these guys!!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

oliver said:


> Monarch announced on their Facebook page there're going ahead with their Cyclops model in styrene!!! Love these guys!!!


But isn't this Cyclops not a Harryhausen version, but a generic one eyed monster?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

apls said:


> But isn't this Cyclops not a Harryhausen version, but a generic one eyed monster?


If it is, who cares? It's still a cool looking Cyclops, and at least it's another monster, and not a car or spaceship.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes Cyclops is in development ...at least a year away...
The Moon Suite will be released first...
Denis


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> The Moon Suite will be released first...
> Denis


*Now you're talking!!!*

If you do it soon I'll go get married and give you my first born male child! Or would you prefer a couple of pallets form Ft Knox?

Carl-


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

What ever became of this, or not?

Carl-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Given they announced the Cyclops at least 4-5 years ago I will not hold my breath


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I asked Scott, in April, about some upcoming kits and he had this to say:

All of the artwork (Jekyll/Hyde/Drac MS) is in the hands of the graphic designer to create the box PDF and instructions. Like I said, this is a big box. Equal to two scenes size boxes in depth. So it should look great on your shelf.

the moon suit would be next in line this year, yes.

Friend and colleague David Guertin of Blap Models is assisting to correct some part fit issues with the cyclops resin pattern. the guys in china just weren't getting the message, so the pattern was shipped back to Canadian soil for a tune up. Once the pattern is corrected, and returned to the tooling guys, things will speed along and hopefully have the cyclops as our first new kit of 2015. This box will be presented in a style very very reminiscent of Aurora days of yore and their collection of scenes from a prehistoric era. Except now it is an era of mythology. I guess we had better get cracking on some other popular creatures from mythology to round out of series... 

Please remember, that one of the most aggravating causes of past delays was a delay in art completion. Now that we have a reliable endless wellspring of artistic talent, the kit development and turn around time will be much more reliable.

The FLY is a dream kit to be sure but we don't own it. And Frank at Moebius or Pete at Atlantis could produce the kit tomorrow, so I can't say anything about that.

Our beloved hidden from view sculptor is working on our next flagship figure kit for 2015 and will be the second in our adventure series. 

The one thing I should say, is that seeing other manufacturer's new kits are now including resin or outright cancelling announced plastic kits, and having examined the volume of sales with our own Monarch kits, I can see that the population of hard core figure kit modelers is a very small one. The SRP of plastic figure kits will necessarily rise. In the very near future the SRP of all Monarch projects will be around $39. This will ensure sustainability. But in return, the kit you buy will be the best that can be bought.

Thanks Denis
Scott


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

Very interesting - "Mythologic Scenes" kit series. That's a cool idea.
Too bad about The Fly, but wasn't someone releasing a resin version?
Even at $39, I'm still in for all of Scott's kits.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

mcdougall said:


> The SRP of plastic figure kits will necessarily rise. In the very near future the SRP of all Monarch projects will be around $39.


It's sad what a mess things are economically anymore.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> If it is, who cares? It's still a cool looking Cyclops, and at least it's another monster, and not a car or spaceship.


Ok. That's fine.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

SRP of $39?
Pfffttt....that aint nothing, especially for the subject matter Monarch puts out.

Try 1/48 aircraft or 1/35 tanks.....
Or resin anything...

Andy


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

harrier1961 said:


> SRP of $39?
> Pfffttt....that aint nothing, especially for the subject matter Monarch puts out.


Gone are the days when a plastic model was cheap. So if a monster model was $1.50 back in 1974, and 40 years later it cost $40.00, then I guess in 2054 a small plastic model will cost you about $80.00 - $100.00. I'm just glad I'm 50 now, and won't be around to see that. By that point, the world will be eating _Soylent Green_ for dinner, I guess, if not their old plastic models.
:freak:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I asked Scott, in April, about some upcoming kits and he had this to say:
> 
> All of the artwork (Jekyll/Hyde/Drac MS) is in the hands of the graphic designer to create the box PDF and instructions. Like I said, this is a big box. Equal to two scenes size boxes in depth. So it should look great on your shelf.
> 
> ...





Oh no! $39.............that's too expensive............I'll have to sell my house.:jest:

Of course in reality..............I'd pay double that for Monarchs kits............even more.:thumbsup:

Great to see the Moon suit and Cyclops moving along at last and wonder what the next kit will be.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

SUNGOD said:


> I'd pay double that for Monarchs kits............even more.


Well, it truly is only a matter of time. Be careful what you wish for. We are talking about a $10 increase in price here, since currently mid-size styrene figure kits are around $30, at least in my neck of the woods. That is a huge jump in price, is it not? But, I do understand that with less people buying, and limited production the price will be higher. And God knows it will never come down again because that's not the way businesses run…even if their profits are sufficient, they know people will buy no matter what. So it just goes up and up and up….

I love their kits as well, and I understand the cost, and I _can_ afford it, but when it comes down to it, it's just a box of plastic, and I don't know why, but I tend to think of it as _expensive_…especially when I think of how dirt cheap it use to be. Not really whining, just observing inflation, and how unreal it's gotten.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Gone are the days when a plastic model was cheap. So if a monster model was $1.50 back in 1974, and 40 years later it cost $40.00, then I guess in 2054 a small plastic model will cost you about $80.00 - $100.00. I'm just glad I'm 50 now, and won't be around to see that. By that point, the world will be eating _Soylent Green_ for dinner, I guess, if not their old plastic models.
> :freak:


"Styrene is People!!!"


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Spockr said:


> "Styrene is People!!!"


Well, that would solve 2 problems at once...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

But people forget that back when a monster model was $1.50 you made $.27 an hour unloading produce trucks.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

*Styrene is Dinosaurs!!!! :jest:*

*(and ferns, and giant insects, but not people!)*

Larry


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

In 1974…
*Monster Model: $1.50*
Median Household Income (average) - $11,000
Gallon of milk - $1.50
Dozen eggs - 78 cents
Gas - 53 cents a gallon
New home (average) - $38,000

In 2014…
*Monster Model: $30.00*
Median Household Income (average) - $37,000
Gallon of milk - $4.50
Dozen eggs - $3.00
Gas - $3.75 a gallon
New home (average) - $185,000


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Spockr said:


> "Styrene is People!!!"


I can see it now, the next trend in monster models…no more "Frightening Lightening GLOW parts".
Now it's *"Ooey-Gooey EDIBLE parts"*.
Maybe someone needs to start making models out of cookie dough instead of resin. It would cost alot cheaper, and you could eat your model when you're tired of looking at it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Well, it truly is only a matter of time. Be careful what you wish for. We are talking about a $10 increase in price here, since currently mid-size styrene figure kits are around $30, at least in my neck of the woods. That is a huge jump in price, is it not? But, I do understand that with less people buying, and limited production the price will be higher. And God knows it will never come down again because that's not the way businesses run…even if their profits are sufficient, they know people will buy no matter what. So it just goes up and up and up….
> 
> I love their kits as well, and I understand the cost, and I _can_ afford it, but when it comes down to it, it's just a box of plastic, and I don't know why, but I tend to think of it as _expensive_…especially when I think of how dirt cheap it use to be. Not really whining, just observing inflation, and how unreal it's gotten.







I can't see how anyone would find that expensive. I'd love everything to be dirt cheap but don't forget making plastic kits is an expensive business.

Some people bizarrely seem to have no trouble paying vast amounts for resin kits and moan about the price of plastic kits........but it should be resin kits that are dirt cheap not plastic kits. Resin kits can be made for a tiny amount of money compared to plastic kits. 

And I wouldn't call $10 (about £5) a huge leap in price either........precisely because Monarch will have to fork out a lot of money to produce this kit.


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Im in for The Cyclops at $39.00 all day!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I can't see how anyone would find that expensive. I'd love everything to be dirt cheap but don't forget making plastic kits is an expensive business.
> 
> Some people bizarrely seem to have no trouble paying vast amounts for resin kits and moan about the price of plastic kits........but it should be resin kits that are dirt cheap not plastic kits. Resin kits can be made for a tiny amount of money compared to plastic kits.
> 
> And I wouldn't call $10 (about £5) a huge leap in price either........precisely because Monarch will have to fork out a lot of money to produce this kit.


Actually resin kits are quite expensive to produce. Resin by volume is more expensive than plastic. And, the kits are not mechanically produced by automatic machines that can knock out kids 24/7. Everything that goes into resin kits, while low tech, is fairly time intensive. Molds are made by hand, parts are made by hand, etc. There is also a much higher loss rate with bad castings. If you have ever done resin casting yourself, even with the proper stuff, you may need to cast four parts to get one good one. Also, resin kits are sold in smaller numbers and the higher price is needed to recoup costs. 

And, honestly, today stuff just costs more. It isn't just Monarch or kits in general. It is everything.

I was sort of surprised that a new four figure 1/35 kit by Tamiya was $20 ON SALE. Four 1/35 figures... Some of the old eight figure sets are still $6.99 but the new stuff is $$$. Just how it is.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> In 2014…
> New home (average) - $185,000


Hell, you can't get a one-room shack for that amount in most of southern California. Multiply it by a minimum of 2.5 and you _might_ be able to buy a fixer-upper in a "not great" neighborhood. :lol:


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Just to be clear, is the Cyclops kit intended to be in plastic/styrene (as opposed to resin)?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

yes of course


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks. That's what I thought. But when I read "some part fit issues with the cyclops resin pattern", I had to ask.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah the master used to cut the metal molds is resin. like the old Aurora stuff was acetate plastic


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Actually resin kits are quite expensive to produce. Resin by volume is more expensive than plastic. And, the kits are not mechanically produced by automatic machines that can knock out kids 24/7. Everything that goes into resin kits, while low tech, is fairly time intensive. Molds are made by hand, parts are made by hand, etc. There is also a much higher loss rate with bad castings. If you have ever done resin casting yourself, even with the proper stuff, you may need to cast four parts to get one good one. Also, resin kits are sold in smaller numbers and the higher price is needed to recoup costs.
> 
> And, honestly, today stuff just costs more. It isn't just Monarch or kits in general. It is everything.
> 
> I was sort of surprised that a new four figure 1/35 kit by Tamiya was $20 ON SALE. Four 1/35 figures... Some of the old eight figure sets are still $6.99 but the new stuff is $$$. Just how it is.








I've had this argument before and what it all boils down to is whether people will pay for an expensive resin kit or not. All the arguments put out by the resin guys simply don't wash because the costs next to producing a plastic kit are miniscule so there's no reason on Earth why resin kits should cost a lot more. 

Let's not pretend that because you can't sell so many that the price should be so high.................but again if people will pay it then good luck to the resin guys.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> I've had this argument before and what it all boils down to is whether people will pay for an expensive resin kit or not. All the arguments put out by the resin guys simply don't wash because the costs next to producing a plastic kit are miniscule so there's no reason on Earth why resin kits should cost a lot more.
> 
> Let's not pretend that because you can't sell so many that the price should be so high.................but again if people will pay it then good luck to the resin guys.


Arrrgggg.....

The cost _per unit_ of a resin kit is much, much higher than the cost _per unit_ of a styrene kit. Plus, the sculptor gets paid the same amount of money for his time regardless of styrene or resin. So if a producer just wants to break even, he has to pay for time spread out over 25 kits as compared to the same time spread out over 5000 kits.

If you think resin kits aren't worth the money, than you're free to ignore them. If you think resin kits can be works of art, then by all means collect them. But those of us who do collect them aren't idiots.

Show me a styrene kit that has this much detail, and I'll buy it regardless of the price:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Forget it, Sungod is an expert on all these things, ya know. Modular starship kits, the cost of resin, you name it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> I've had this argument before and what it all boils down to is whether people will pay for an expensive resin kit or not. All the arguments put out by the resin guys simply don't wash because the costs next to producing a plastic kit are miniscule so there's no reason on Earth why resin kits should cost a lot more.
> 
> Let's not pretend that because you can't sell so many that the price should be so high.................but again if people will pay it then good luck to the resin guys.


sorry that is about the most ignorant, uninformed comment I have seen regarding how much effort goes into making a quality resin kit.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

economics isn't his strong point!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Forget it, Sungod is an expert on all these things, ya know. Modular starship kits, the cost of resin, you name it.







Just like you being an expert on the USS Reliant I suppose then. And all companies do modular kits because ya know...............that's how they get different variants from them.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> Arrrgggg.....
> 
> The cost _per unit_ of a resin kit is much, much higher than the cost _per unit_ of a styrene kit. Plus, the sculptor gets paid the same amount of money for his time regardless of styrene or resin. So if a producer just wants to break even, he has to pay for time spread out over 25 kits as compared to the same time spread out over 5000 kits.
> 
> ...





What about the Moebius Frankenstein and Bride, the Invisible Man, the Munsters and Lugosi Dracula? They're all about as detailed as that.

I'm not for one minute saying some resin kits aren't great sculpts and works of art. Of course they are but making a resin kit is nowhere near as expensive as making a plastic kit or such a risk. For a start plastic kits aren't guaranteed to sell 5000 kits anyway and is it really worth trying to make a profit on something if you can only sell 25 kits? 

Again if people will pay high prices then good look to any resin guys but some of the people who moan about the price of plastic kits will quite happily pay a small fortune for a resin kit..........some of which aren't that good.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> What about the Moebius Frankenstein and Bride, the Invisible Man, the Munsters and Lugosi Dracula? They're all about as detailed as that.


No they're not!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> What about the Moebius Frankenstein and Bride, the Invisible Man, the Munsters and Lugosi Dracula? They're all about as detailed as that.
> 
> ...





Tim Casey said:


> No they're not!


Not at all as detailed by any measure.

The facial features on the BoF kits were soft in comparison to the original sculptures that were done for those kits. The undercuts were too much for the injection molding process and were changed to make them easier to produce. The result was a less accurate likeness of the characters. The Lugosi kit suffered the same fate.

Compare for yourself. The original Jeff Yagher version is on the left and the final version included with the kit is on the right:





Trying to convince others that styrene kits are as detailed as a good quality resin kit is pointless.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not saying that there aren't maybe 1 or 2 improvements on the resin but looking at those photos it seems very minor to me.

And they can look different in different photos anyway. I think Moebius got the likeness pretty good.



http://collider.com/tag/bride-of-frankenstein/


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> No they're not!




It looks like great sculpt (even though I can't see Draculas face very clearly) but I think some of the recent figure kits by Monarch and Moebius are just as good as that.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Subtle improvements add up - one piece versus two or three with inherent seams. The Moebius Frankenstein head (above) fits rather poorly. The hair on plastic figures is always smooth and usually marred by seams and the fact that detail has to be shallower around the edge of parts. Fine detail in general is sharper on resin and you can have undercut and depth not possible in plastic. That isn't knocking the average plastic kit; but rather the normal limitations of styrene. If you look at the stone detail in the above Dracula, you can not get anywhere near that in plastic. The wood and stonework in plastic kits is pretty soft and washy by comparison.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Here's a closer picture of Dracula's face for doubters:










Look, I appreciate Styrene kits, even with the seams and the soft detail. But resin kits produced correctly blow away styrene kits. You get what you pay for. Try one of your favorite character figure and see what I mean. You won't be filling up your house with them, so it's not like you're going to blow the family jewels on resin kits.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I've been really happy with the few resin kits I've bought, and you know the guys who produce them are doing so just for the love of the hobby. I can't imagine they're making a whole lot of money off of them.

The kits I've bought have been fairly priced IMHO, and I don't begrudge the people who put them out what little profit they receive. Yes, they are more expensive. But so many sculpts are characters that probably wouldn't sell well mass-market (I'm still kicking myself for missing out on some of the Yagher classics). If it's a character you really want and a sculpt you really love, then the price you pay for a resin kit is reasonable and justifiable. 

I'd put in another two cents, but I gotta save up.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I can appriciate what has been said about resin
Capturing better detail but for myself it's a medium
I can rarely afford. I am strugging to afford
The styrene kits I want right now.
I was really looking forward to the conan kit
When it was coming out in styrene but when it
Was decided to be released in resin it's price made
It too expensive . I mean , yes I could have bought
That one kit or bought 3 or 4 other kits in my
Prefered medium which is styrene that I wanted
Just as badly.
What doesn't make sence is IF it is so much more
Costly to produce a resin kit then why are round two
And Moebius beginning to go that route.

Model on:wave:

Dave


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> Here's a closer picture of Dracula's face for doubters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






But you also get something that's brittle and easily damaged. As for that Lugosi it looks good but I'm not convinced that's a perfect likeness.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kangg7 said:


> I can appriciate what has been said about resin
> Capturing better detail but for myself it's a medium
> I can rarely afford. I am strugging to afford
> The styrene kits I want right now.
> ...








That's a good point. They're probably looking into resin as it's much cheaper to make resin kits than forking out about $50,000 (plus the rest) to tool up an injection plastic kit. 

It's like German diecast manufacturer Minichamps. They're starting to make more and more resin (unfortunately) than diecast as it's much cheaper.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

kangg7 said:


> I was really looking forward to the conan kit
> When it was coming out in styrene but when it
> Was decided to be released in resin it's price made
> It too expensive . I mean , yes I could have bought
> ...


That one was just too ambitious a project.
If it would have been done in styrene, the price would have been close to what the resin one went for, with a lot more risk of not making back the thousands spent on tooling.



> What doesn't make sence is IF it is so much more
> Costly to produce a resin kit then why are round two
> And Moebius beginning to go that route.
> Dave


Well, it isn't as costly as producing a styrene kit, but they do share a lot of the same costs.
Both are going to require the initial cost of hiring a sculptor.
Both are going to involve the licensing fees.
Both are going to have the cost of having artwork done and boxes made.
Both are going to require an instruction sheet.
Both have to factor in transportation costs.

Where they differ, are the molds.
Styrene requires tooled steel which is very expensive.
Resin usually is done in silicone molds. Which, while not cheap, is no where near the cost of steel.
Casting resin is rather labor and time intensive, while styrene is quick and labor-cheap on a part per hour basis.
You should be able to get around 60 shots per hour with a styrene mold (usually even faster than that)
Resin OTOH is several hours per part while you wait for the resin to cure.

Styrene is best suited for high volume production. Where runs number in the thousands.
So the high cost of the molds can be spread out over a lot of units. And you can best utilize the inherent speed of production.
For example. (numbers pulled out of the air for ease of explanation)
The mold is going to cost $20,000
And say all the other costs are going to add another $5,000.

If you plan on running 5,000 pieces, each one already has to cost $5 just to cover the fixed costs. (not counting the actual production costs, and everyone's labor)

If you are going to run 2,000 pieces, each already costs $12.50 +
If you think you are only going to sell 1,000 then each has to cost $25 +

When you start getting into those smaller runs, it gets much riskier.
If you already think it is going to have limited demand, the price tag goes up, which will limit demand even more. (especially since retail is usually multiples more, as the distributor, and the store each usually doubles the price to make their money).

So, you either scrap the idea as the risk is too great that you will lose money on it.
Or, you change mediums and mitigate the risk.
Yeah, resin is going to kill even more of the demand but you have a lot less risk.

Mold $1,000 + the other $5,000 in fixed costs
Means, a 500 piece run has to cost $12.00 +
Double that price and only bank on half the run selling and you cover your butt, with the potential to turn a profit.

If you guess wrong with resin and loose half your investment, you are out $3,000.
With styrene if you loose half your investment, you are out $12,500.
A whole lot riskier.

Then, when you get into the GK market.
A big run is about 50 pieces.
Average is about 20-25.
But you still have to pay the sculptor, pay for artwork (or usually a professional build-up), buy boxes and print instruction sheets, and make the molds.
You'll still be in for $3,000-4,000 but have to cover that cost by hoping to sell 20 pieces.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am a fan of all, because what it all comes down to, as far as I'm concerned is, the painting. A well painted kit is worth it's weight. Back in the 90's, cold cast resin ruled for me, Dark horse kits of Aliens and Predator, were awesome. But I loved vinyl, my preferred choice. I got in trouble on this site, sometime back because I complained about the smell of resin. I am working on Grandpa Munster's Dragula kit, after sawing the the resin figure of Grandpa, that smell hit me again, even with a mask. I have resin kits to build this year, I'm going to spring for a resporator. I love resin bases, can't get enough of them. The backlog of some kits, 20 years now, I am going to build the ones that I am keeping. Horizon (comic book) Batman and Robin, J. Brett Sherlock Holmes, Polar Lights kits, etc., I am having the time of my life. I cannot really think too much about new kits, which I rarely buy, Moebius kits are great, Batman '66, and The Munsters are in the future. When I see modelers with floor to ceiling boxed kits, I always wonder, what if (God forbid) there was a fire, would they scream "My Children!!!", like Vincent Price in "House of Wax"? This can be a very addictive hobby, as I found out 25 years ago, but I have a handle on this now. So, this Christmas, a FEW Moebius kits, of the aboved mentioned, and the blu ray of the 1966 Batman show, along with faith, family, and health, I'm a happy man.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TAY666 said:


> That one was just too ambitious a project.
> If it would have been done in styrene, the price would have been close to what the resin one went for, with a lot more risk of not making back the thousands spent on tooling.
> 
> 
> ...







Interesting points but if you lose half your investment with styrene I think it'll probably be quite a bit higher than $12,500. I know prices can vary but I spoke to someone a while back who said the it cost them £52,000 ($90,000) to do an injection kit........and that was just for the moulds.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> But you also get something that's brittle and easily damaged...


That depends on the type of resin the producer used. I have some resin kits in my stash that would withstand far more abuse than any of my styrene kits, but I also have some "cheap resin" kits and cold-cast porcelain kits that I'd describe as relatively fragile.

I prefer styrene myself, but for me the deciding factor is the sculpt. And the garage kit folks produce kits of characters that would never be produced in styrene. Admittedly, the cost of resin kits has become an issue for me in recent years and I've cut back on my purchases considerably, but if I like the sculpt enough I'll find a way to afford it.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> ... the deciding factor is the sculpt. And the garage kit folks produce kits of characters that would never be produced in styrene. Admittedly, the cost of resin kits has become an issue for me in recent years and I've cut back on my purchases considerably, but if I like the sculpt enough I'll find a way to afford it.


Ditto. And I still have to buy a model if I like the sculpt, regardless of the medium.

BTW, I absolutely LOVE the Moebius Bride of Frankenstein model. But I threw out the deluxe Dracula after a few attempts. It just wasn't worth the effort to me.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zombie_61 said:


> I prefer styrene myself, but for me the deciding factor is the sculpt. And the garage kit folks produce kits of characters that would never be produced in styrene. Admittedly, the cost of resin kits has become an issue for me in recent years and I've cut back on my purchases considerably, but if I like the sculpt enough I'll find a way to afford it.


I too prefer styrene, but for me, the deciding factor is subject matter.
A great sculpt may help sell me on a higher priced kit, but subject matter comes first.
I'll work with whatever material it is made out of.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Thank you TAY666 for the detailed
explanation .:thumbsup: It was very
Enlightening.

Model on:wave:

Dave


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> I too prefer styrene, but for me, the deciding factor is subject matter.
> A great sculpt may help sell me on a higher priced kit, but subject matter comes first...


Subject matter is definitely a factor for me, but I've purchased at least a couple of figure kits not knowing who the character was or which movie/television series/whatever it came from (before I saw the kit) simply because I liked the sculpt so much. Those were rare instances, but they did happen.



TAY666 said:


> ...I'll work with whatever material it is made out of.


Same here. For example, I'm really not crazy about vinyl kits, but if I like the kit well enough and that's the only medium it's available in I'll figure it out.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

$39.00 Still is not bad. I can't wait for the Cyclops. I will continue to support the hobby as best as I can. I love building models. Scott if you need someone to build up the cyclops I work for kits!!!


----------

